# Terrified :(!!!!!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So today Pablo was pottering about in the garden and we are very watchful of the little guy when suddenly he took a turn for the worse, He collapsed and started vomiting up this bright white elastacated sick stuff and wouldnt stop he was vomiting that hard he soiled himself he then went really sleepy and wouldnt stop shaking so in a panic I got on the phone to the vet and they told me to bring him down right now so off I went and they don't know whats wrong he's currently on an IV and getting blood tests Im sick to my stomach with worry!! You really don't realise how much these wee guys mean to you until its something like this


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

😱 Oh my god hope he is ok he is in the best place right now, and you did the right thing by calling the vets. Could he have accidently swallowed something nasty in the garden? Maybe have a look in the backyard to see if there is something there that shouldn't be? Stay positive and I am sending you and Pablo best wishes with a super fast 100% recovery! Blessing your little cotton socks! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤💐


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> 😱 Oh my god hope he is ok he is in the best place right now, and you did the right thing by calling the vets. Could he have accidently swallowed something nasty in the garden? Maybe have a look in the backyard to see if there is something there that shouldn't be? Stay positive and I am sending you and Pablo best wishes with a super fast 100% recovery! Blessing your little cotton socks! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤💐


Thank you so much It means a lot!! I couldn't see anything all the plants and flowers aren't dangerous for doggies, I knew straight away he wasnt well by looking at him  I wrapped him up in a blanket and he couldn't even swallow his drool it was everywhere my wee heart was breaking for him he even managed a tail wag hello to the vet. I've to go back down in an hour to check up on him I'm hoping he's better he was very dehydrated so they're given him fluids too my poor baby he's too little to fight anything off as well I'm praying he's ok!


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I hate to sound paranoid but when I say 'anything in the garden' I mean has anyone thrown bait or poison? Have you got good neighbours? Do you use fertilisers or snail bait etc? Is there any bad mushrooms growing in the yard? Could he have gotten into any medcines or cleaners in the house, sure hope your lil guy is ok he is a beautiful lil chi makes me sad for you too. Stay strong it sounds like poisoning to me but the vets will know. Has some bad bug or insect gotten into your pond? 😨


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry to hear that! How scary. My first thought was also that maybe he ate something bad? These little scavengers always seem to find things to eat that they shouldn't. :foxes15: I hope it's not something too serious and that he'll feel better soon. Poor Pablo, keep us updated.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, i'm so sorry this happened :-(. i'll be looking for an update on Pablo. let us know how he is as soon as you can


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi guys! We got him home thank god, the vets unsure whats happened his bloodwork is fine he's in perfect health she gave him some anti sickness and that stopped the vomiting he was in a lot of pain with it. They gave him a lot of fluid and he perked right up! She can't be sure she thought at first it was addisons disease but blood came back negative so she is thinking he's maybe ate something but at the same time it would've been in his vomit confusing times but he's so much better! I cried when I got him back he was so excited to see me. He's very sleepy the now and has a shaved neck and a bandage on his wee leg but other than that he seems ok. The vet said if it was poison then he's most likely vomited it up before it could've harmed him but he's showing no other signs so we've to keep an eye on him and we've got the out of hours vet on speed dial. I almost had bloody heart failure with him tonight he'll be getting spoiled once he's back to 100 percent! Here is he in his blanket and his wee shaved neck and bandage!

tired wee man and his bandaged leg.










Ouch!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh gosh he looks miserable on that picture, poor thing. I'm so glad to hear he's ok and is back home though!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh gosh he looks miserable on that picture, poor thing. I'm so glad to hear he's ok and is back home though!


Oh I know he looks completely done in, I feel so bad for him. but at least he's in the comfort of his own home instead of a cage in the vets he's totally clonked out now all curled up in his blanket with some soft toys. I've to give him some scrambled eggs later and see if he can keep it down. I hate seeing my wee guy so sad.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank goodness. He looks good in the photo for all he's been through today. That should be reassuring. Your garden is so beautiful, if you have others work on it, maybe they will know something he might have gotten a hold of.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh My God. I thought I was gonna cry reading that post. I immediately scrolled down after your initial post to see if you had posted an update. I was panicked for you and poor little Pablo.

Gosh, I hope this was an isolated incident. That is horrible....I can not imagine how awfully scared you felt. 

I am thinking of you. I meditate and will do a healing meditation for Pablo tonight.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

zellko said:


> Thank goodness. He looks good in the photo for all he's been through today. That should be reassuring. Your garden is so beautiful, if you have others work on it, maybe they will know something he might have gotten a hold of.


Thanks so much he's a wee trooper! We do the garden every things pet safe including the plants even the weed killer! Though the vet did say she can't rule out him being poisoned but whatever it was it had an instant effect so he's flushed most of it out but I've to just be super watchful of him incase he does take a turn for the worst. My poor wee guy. The only reason I could think of if someone has poisoned him is our neighbours have 3 dogs who are totally out of control keep our whole neighbourhood up at 6 in the morning to 12 at night they've already had complaints about them several times theres a path between us that you can walk up and theres tons of dog toys in my garden none in hers so i could see why someone would get mixed up.. 



Dorothy's Mom said:


> Oh My God. I thought I was gonna cry reading that post. I immediately scrolled down after your initial post to see if you had posted an update. I was panicked for you and poor little Pablo.
> 
> Gosh, I hope this was an isolated incident. That is horrible....I can not imagine how awfully scared you felt.
> 
> I am thinking of you. I meditate and will do a healing meditation for Pablo tonight.


Aww thank you so much!! I was terrified I've never seen a dog look so unwell in all my life, it was just the sudden change one minute he was playing with his toys then the next he was on his belly retching and crying, he seems to be a bit brighter he's curled up in bed all nice and warm he needs a rest after everything today! He was a total star in the vets though even though he was getting all these tests, they acted straight away which was such a relief.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh Caitlin, I'm sorry that Pablo has had such a horrible scary day, I wonder what happened to him it sounds a real mystery. There is nothing worse than when your little furbaby is poorly and especially when you don't know why. It's a good job you got him to the vets so quickly. I hope he continues to improve and is soon back to himself.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Aww thank you so much!! I was terrified I've never seen a dog look so unwell in all my life, it was just the sudden change one minute he was playing with his toys then the next he was on his belly retching and crying, he seems to be a bit brighter he's curled up in bed all nice and warm he needs a rest after everything today! He was a total star in the vets though even though he was getting all these tests, *they acted straight away which was such a relief*.


This is why it's so important to have a great relationship with your vet. My Bella was diabetic and because we were such great vet clients and took exceptional care of Bella they would immediately respond to us if we needed them. It's soooo important in times of crisis.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Lisa T said:


> Oh Caitlin, I'm sorry that Pablo has had such a horrible scary day, I wonder what happened to him it sounds a real mystery. There is nothing worse than when your little furbaby is poorly and especially when you don't know why. It's a good job you got him to the vets so quickly. I hope he continues to improve and is soon back to himself.


Aww thank you! He's doing much better but he's still off hopefully in a few days he'll be back to his cheeky self. If he's still off tomorrow though i'll be back down to the vet i'd rather be overly paranoid than leaving it too late. When he took that turn today I thought i was loosing him i still can't settle down still so worried 




Dorothy's Mom said:


> This is why it's so important to have a great relationship with your vet. My Bella was diabetic and because we were such great vet clients and took exceptional care of Bella they would immediately respond to us if we needed them. It's soooo important in times of crisis.


Our vets fantastic, Today she explained if they were running tests and keeping him in it would be quite costly but to me there is no price I wouldnt pay to make sure he was ok. I totally agree having a great relationship with your vet is key! They were fantastic with him even gave me a huge list of all the treatments they preformed on him tonight.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg I'm just reading this! How scary! I don't know what could've caused this so suddenly but I'm glad he's ok. Sending hugs, kisses and positive healing vibes 😘💕


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg I'm just reading this! How scary! I don't know what could've caused this so suddenly but I'm glad he's ok. Sending hugs, kisses and positive healing vibes 😘💕


Aww thank you Meoshia! He's doing a bit better seems to be keeping down his scrambled eggs which is good, he gave me such a fright I thought he was a goner !


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Hey Caite don't want to freak you out but I found an interesting article either way I am happy for you he is safe and so is everyone else here I am sure if it was some sicko who did it all the ladies here would back you up!!!

["Almost 200 years after she died, Jane Austen's early death at the age of just 41 has been attributed to many things, from cancer to Addison's disease. Now sleuthing from a crime novelist has uncovered a new possibility: arsenic poisoning. 

Ashford says that chronic arsenic poisoning gives all the symptoms Austen wrote about in her letters, unlike other possibilities which have been put forward for her death, from Addison's disease, to the cancer Hodgkin's disease and the auto-immune disease lupus. Arsenic was also widely available at the time, handed out in the form of Fowler's Solution as a treatment for everything from rheumatism – something Austen complained of in her letters – to syphilis."]


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

UPDATE:

He's feeling loads better keeping his scrambled eggs down and he's currently running about with his pet rat so thankful he's alright really shakes you.. But we are starting to think he could've been poisoned just because we looked through his sick and nothing was in there and the vet said its been an instant reaction to something his stomachs rejected straight away so thats why he's still here he's not had time to digest it! Praying that i'm wrong but as long as he's okay thats all that matters to me! He will be spoiled rotten with new toys and treats this week 
Heres some piccys from him tonight!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank goodness for dogs "puke it up quick" response!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! When you said pet rat, I thought he had a live rat!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if he got an insect down, or a toad in his mouth? Either one could make him sick very quickly. You didn't see anything in the vomit? Just white thick mucousy stuff? Glad that he is back to himself now. It indeed was terrifying.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

zellko said:


> LOL! When you said pet rat, I thought he had a live rat!


Ha!! Sadly not its this ikea rat which cost buttons but he loves it to death carries it about with him like its his baby!



susan davis said:


> I wonder if he got an insect down, or a toad in his mouth? Either one could make him sick very quickly. You didn't see anything in the vomit? Just white thick mucousy stuff? Glad that he is back to himself now. It indeed was terrifying.


Nope I looked through the piles of vomit and even as far as his poo but nothing! Im so thankful he's alright I was in such a panic Ive grew up with dogs and dealt with them when they're unwell etc but never had anything like that happen last night we thought he was a goner he was in some state but the vets were fantastic it was busy when we rushed down but they took him straight away and got to work they're totally stumped about whats caused it but they were siding with something poisonous they did ask if anyone could've dropped something but we are stumped. But he's safe and thats all that matters !


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Do you have coated Tylenol in the house? You know, the ones with the red coating on them? I know Tylenol is highly toxic to dogs and it's so easy for one to fall and go sliding under a counter or couch etc. I only ask because you said it was red vomit.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Do you have coated Tylenol in the house? You know, the ones with the red coating on them? I know Tylenol is highly toxic to dogs and it's so easy for one to fall and go sliding under a counter or couch etc. I only ask because you said it was red vomit.


Nope! We don't get tylenol over here its a total mystery its been an instant reaction whatever he's digested within about 5 mins its came back up but i even took some samples of the vomit to the vet but everyones stumped we are thinking maybe one of the neighbours has been spraying weed killer and maybe he's licked it up? Ive been out this morning again looking I even let him out in hopes he would go back to the spot he was in last night before he was sick but nothing! Its annoying that we don't know whats happened so i can prevent it happening again! Who knows maybe something will pop up!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so glad your pup is better, but you said you use pet-safe weed killer!! I've never heard of a pet-safe anything "Killer." What kind of weed killer is it and was your pup in the area that you used it?


----------

